# I Love It When



## dave r (5 Mar 2015)

The man with the van pulls up at my door with one of these.


----------



## toeknee (5 Mar 2015)

Ooooo..... Open it quick......


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2015)




----------



## toeknee (5 Mar 2015)

You tease...


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2015)

52 cm Genesis Flier single speed, its going to get a fixed conversion and have mudguards and carrier fitted to be my commuter and winter bike


----------



## toeknee (5 Mar 2015)

Ohh. Yes very nice, worth the wait.


----------



## Slioch (5 Mar 2015)

Verrry nice.

Erm....did the dolls come with it then? Is that Evans trying to emulate Wiggle's Haribo offering? That's not really going to work?


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Mar 2015)

Slioch said:


> Verrry nice.
> 
> Erm....did the dolls come with it then? Is that Evans trying to emulate Wiggle's Haribo offering? That's not really going to work?


You leave Daves collection of dollies alone you big bully


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2015)

I love the red colour. Very nice indeed. Congratulations.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2015)

I've discovered its a B_____ to get mudguard on, comes with 700cx28's but needs 23's or 25's with mudguards.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Mar 2015)

Well done Dave and what a coincidence, we both had the Pearson Touche and now we both replace it on the same day with a new steed. Mine is second hand but a stunner, it needs some TLC and a few parts will have to be replaced but it is a bit special, however I am not going to reveal what it is just yet because this is your thread and also we will get a better look at each others bikes on the 100 mile fixed ride in May. Let us know how it rides compared to the Pearson which is quite a lively handling bike compared to many.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Mar 2015)

Very nice, hope you enjoy


----------



## Andrew1971 (5 Mar 2015)

Is it finished yet  like the red colour  very nice


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Well done Dave and what a coincidence, we both had the Pearson Touche and now we both replace it on the same day with a new steed. Mine is second hand but a stunner, it needs some TLC and a few parts will have to be replaced but it is a bit special, however I am not going to reveal what it is just yet because this is your thread and also we will get a better look at each others bikes on the 100 mile fixed ride in May. Let us know how it rides compared to the Pearson which is quite a lively handling bike compared to many.



I just need to set it up and sort out the carrier, the one I brought doesn't fit, too tall and the arm fouls the back brake, front mudguard went on straight away no problems, the back didn't fit, turns out there's not enough room under the brake bridge for a 700cx28 tyre and my mudguard.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> I just need to set it up and sort out the carrier, the one I brought doesn't fit, too tall and the arm fouls the bake brake, front mudguard went on straight away no problems, the back didn't fit, turns out there's not enough room under the brake bridge for a 700cx28 tyre and a mudguard.


Having had only a cursory look at mine, but judging by eye only, I may have the same problem, it looks a tad narrow but it's an 853 frame so I can forgive it anything .


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2015)

Look forward to reading your thoughts on the new bike Dave, it is top of my shortlist for new commuter too.

How is it size wise, I think we are similar height so guessing a 52cm would be good?


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> Look forward to reading your thoughts on the new bike Dave, it is top of my shortlist for new commuter too.
> 
> How is it size wise, I think we are similar height so guessing a 52cm would be good?


Knowing you both, I believe Dave is a not as big tall as you .


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> Look forward to reading your thoughts on the new bike Dave, it is top of my shortlist for new commuter too.
> 
> How is it size wise, I think we are similar height so guessing a 52cm would be good?





totallyfixed said:


> Knowing you both, I believe Dave is a not as big tall as you .



I'm 5" 6" with a short leg, 29" and the 52 is a tad on the large size of right, my B****s rest on the top tube when stood astride the bike, but the 50 would have been too small, top tube would have been to short, its a compact frame.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Having had only a cursory look at mine, but judging by eye only, I may have the same problem, it looks a tad narrow but it's an 853 frame so I can forgive it anything .



I recon a seat post rack might be the way too go for getting a rack on it, if I find a 4 point mounting rack to fit I might have problems working it round the brake.


----------



## shufflemelody (6 Mar 2015)

Hi Dave,

I've got the same bike (had it for nearly 5 months now) and also found it a B_____ to fit mudguards with 28mm tyres but eventually got it sorted. One of the problems I had was the back wheel needed quite a lot of truing, so once I'd sorted that out it made a big difference. There still isn't much clearance and they do get clogged up with mud quite easily so need frequent cleaning on the insides.

I also had the same problem with the rack mountings/brakes - I've not spent enough time investigating that to see if it's down to the design of the brakes themselves or the location of the mountings. I might fit another brake to see if it makes a difference.

Great bike to ride when everything is working in harmony :-)
Cheers
Chris


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2015)

shufflemelody said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I've got the same bike (had it for nearly 5 months now) and also found it a B_____ to fit mudguards with 28mm tyres but eventually got it sorted. One of the problems I had was the back wheel needed quite a lot of truing, so once I'd sorted that out it made a big difference. There still isn't much clearance and they do get clogged up with mud quite easily so need frequent cleaning on the insides.
> 
> ...



I think its the position of the rack mountings thats the main problem, puts the bracket up against the brake, a different brake thats a different shape should help that.I'm going to get a seat post mounted rack and come down a size on the tyres, at the moment I've got an odd spare tyre on the back.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2015)

Been a bit busy today, no time for a proper ride, but I did get time to do a couple of circuits, 16 mile in all, first impressions . Its a compact frame like my Verenti, tall front end long head tube and sloping Top Tube. Its light lively and goes where its pointed, it also doesn't dance over the lumps and bumps as much as my Pearson did, there have been occasions with the Pearson where I've backed off when its got too lively over the bumps at speed.Over all I'm impressed, I recon I'm going to have some fun with this, I'm just a little bit disappointed they didn't make it a bit more mudguard and rack friendly, a bit more space under the Brake Bridge and better positioning of the Rack mounts in relation with the back brake would help this.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> Been a bit busy today, no time for a proper ride, but I did get time to do a couple of circuits, 16 mile in all, first impressions . Its a compact frame like my Verenti, tall front end long head tube and sloping Top Tube. Its light lively and goes where its pointed, it also doesn't dance over the lumps and bumps as much as my Pearson did, there have been occasions with the Pearson where I've backed off when its got too lively over the bumps at speed.Over all I'm impressed, I recon I'm going to have some fun with this, I'm just a little bit disappointed they didn't make it a bit more mudguard and rack friendly, a bit more space under the Brake Bridge and better positioning of the Rack mounts in relation with the back brake would help this.
> 
> View attachment 81635


Nice bike, Dave.

For those of you with feeeeeeeeelthy minds ... Dave's saddlebag is hiding an _'R'_ not a _'C'! ***

_
*** To show off my encyclopaedic knowledge of UK road signs, *here is the proof*!_ _


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> I'm 5" 6" with a short leg, 29" and the 52 is a tad on the large size of right, my B****s rest on the top tube when stood astride the bike, but the 50 would have been too small, top tube would have been to short, its a compact frame.


Ah, I reckon a 52 would be spot on for me at a lofty 5' 7" then 

Shame about the guards and 28's problem as that would have been my ideal set up, the tyres I prefer don't come smaller than 28's.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> Ah, I reckon a 52 would be spot on for me at a lofty 5' 7" then
> 
> Shame about the guards and 28's problem as that would have been my ideal set up, the tyres I prefer don't come smaller than 28's.



If you read shufflemelody's post he managed to get mudguards on with the 28's, though its a very tight fit, probably a different make of mudguard to mine, the front is fine its just the back thats the problem.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2015)

Nice, even the right size for me !
it does have a week to get here though


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Nice bike, Dave.
> 
> For those of you with feeeeeeeeelthy minds ... Dave's saddlebag is hiding an _'R'_ not a _'C'! ***
> 
> ...


Actually, I don't know all the road signs in the UK, but I do happen to know THAT one. I used to cycle to Rock Lane as a child to mess about on the little sandstone cliff known as Corley Rocks!

Here is a picture of Corley Rocks and the singlespeed bike I used on my last visit to them, about 5 years ago ...


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2015)

First proper ride today, 60 miles out to Wistow and back, ride report and pictures in the Your Ride Today Thread, impressed.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Mar 2015)




----------



## jazzkat (8 Mar 2015)

That looks beautiful Dave. I look forward to seeing it in action in May!


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> If you read shufflemelody's post he managed to get mudguards on with the 28's, though its a very tight fit, probably a different make of mudguard to mine, the front is fine its just the back thats the problem.


Just been for a quote for the C2W scheme for this bike, the lbs don't think there will be any problem fitting guards and 28's but that will be left to them anyway.

No Flyers to try but did sit on and ride a Volant, advice seems to be a 54cm would be spot on for me, certainly the Volant was fine in that size, the Flyer comes up ever so slightly more upright.

Top tube length for the Volant is 545 versus 547 for the Flyer, not sure what else I would need to look at?


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> Just been for a quote for the C2W scheme for this bike, the lbs don't think there will be any problem fitting guards and 28's but that will be left to them anyway.
> 
> No Flyers to try but did sit on and ride a Volant, advice seems to be a 54cm would be spot on for me, certainly the Volant was fine in that size, the Flyer comes up ever so slightly more upright.
> 
> Top tube length for the Volant is 545 versus 547 for the Flyer, not sure what else I would need to look at?



You're a bit taller than me so I would have thought 54 would suit better, I did read somewhere the height recommendations for a 52cm flier and I was the tallest recommended, in cycle shoes there's a very small amount of space between me and the top tube. These days I tend to pay more attention to top tube length than seat tube length, if the top tube is between 53.5 and 54 it will fit. I've found that compact frames tend to need to be a bit smaller in size anyway, my Verenti is a compact and is slightly to big, its a 53cm, that even though my Pearson is a 54cm and fits. Now I'm in my sixties I do need a riding position thats a bit less aggressive so slightly upright suits me, I've got the flyer set up right on the saddle now and the handle bars are a touch low for me so I'm planning to flip the stem, I do most of my riding in steel toe capped boots so I have the saddle a bit high.


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2015)

According to the size chart I am at the top end of the 54cm, or the bottom end of the 56cm, quite surprised at that.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> According to the size chart I am at the top end of the 54cm, or the bottom end of the 56cm, quite surprised at that.


Lanky git


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> According to the size chart I am at the top end of the 54cm, or the bottom end of the 56cm, quite surprised at that.



In the days when frames were measured in inches my favourite frame size was 21.5", it was the best fit, 21" was good as well and I could just step over some 22" frames, puts my best size at 54.61cm in a range from 53.34cm to 55.88cm, which just shows how much frames have changed over the years, the higher end of the range would be too big on a modern frame, which shows how confusing it must be for a rider coming back to cycling after a long absence.


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> ...I do most of my riding in steel toe capped boots....


Now there's a fashion statement. 
I too used to ride 21" frames, but it is quite difficult to find a right sized frame these days, too tall over the top tube , too long in the top tube, stems far too long for the stated size of rider, bottom brackets too high, & my biggest bug bear, 175mm cranks!


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2015)

Old Plodder said:


> Now there's a fashion statement.
> I too used to ride 21" frames, but it is quite difficult to find a right sized frame these days, too tall over the top tube , too long in the top tube, stems far too long for the stated size of rider, bottom brackets too high, & my biggest bug bear, 175mm cranks!



I think these days its best to actually see and sit on a bike before buying, theres that much variation that it can be a bit of a lottery without trying the bike, thats why I tend to take more notice of the top tube size than seat tube size these days, it seems to give a better chance of getting the fit right.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (27 Mar 2015)

I'm 5'7" and my 54cm Flyer is a good fit (not sure whether the geometry's changed between the 2014 and 2015 versions, though). A 52cm would also work with a bit more post showing, but a 56 would be too long in the top tube (I'm running a 90mm stem, and wouldn't really want to go shorter).


----------



## potsy (27 Mar 2015)

How are you getting on now you've had it a few weeks @dave r?


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> How are you getting on now you've had it a few weeks @dave r?



Very well, I do need to fine tune the setup a little bit, I've just got a seat post mounted rack I'm going to fit at the weekend so I'll tweak the setup whilst doing the fitting, it goes well and handles well, the only thing I'm not overly impressed with are the wheels, they're nice enough and run true but seem a bit basic, cup and cone bearings rather than sealed bearings, I've got the get a nice wheel set itch. I'm finding I'm having to work a little bit harder than on the Pearson but thats likely to be the time of year and my low fitness at the moment, I was out on the geared bike last Sunday and I was working harder than usual on that. No I'm impressed so far, its a lovely bit of kit.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> Very well, I do need to fine tune the setup a little bit, I've just got a seat post mounted rack I'm going to fit at the weekend so I'll tweak the setup whilst doing the fitting, it goes well and handles well, the only thing I'm not overly impressed with are the wheels, they're nice enough and run true but seem a bit basic, cup and cone bearings rather than sealed bearings, I've got the get a nice wheel set itch. I'm finding I'm having to work a little bit harder than on the Pearson but thats likely to be the time of year and my low fitness at the moment, I was out on the geared bike last Sunday and I was working harder than usual on that. No I'm impressed so far, its a lovely bit of kit.


If you can get hold of them, I recommend the Mavic Open Pros, a very lively wheel to ride, if you buy the rims, hubs and spokes separately it works out quite cheap, I built my front wheel and the rim was less than £40.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Mar 2015)

Or, if the hubs are ok on your present wheels keep them, buy the Mavic rims, correct length spokes and there is someone on here who will build the wheels for free I believe. You get a great pair of wheels for around £100.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Or, if the hubs are ok on your present wheels keep them, buy the Mavic rims, correct length spokes and there is someone on here who will build the wheels for free I believe. You get a great pair of wheels for around £100.



I'm currently looking at these in black.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPPXAL30DTR/planet-x-al30-d-track-wheelset


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> I'm currently looking at these in black.
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPPXAL30DTR/planet-x-al30-d-track-wheelset


Don't know much (anything) about wheels for fixed/ss bikes, are there many options out there off the shelf or is it better to go handbuilt?


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> Don't know much (anything) about wheels for fixed/ss bikes, are there many options out there off the shelf or is it better to go handbuilt?



Generally speaking hand builds should be better, but there are some nice of the shelf wheel sets about.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Mar 2015)

I don't know anything about those Dave although I know a lot of people that ride the Planet x TT wheels and generally the reviews are positive. On the Pearson the Halo wheelset has done long miles, over 25,000 without a murmer. The Halo Aeroage has a good reputation as of course does the ever popular Miche Pistard, however from here on in I will be building my own wheels after a successful front Open Pro build, immense satisfaction. Be warned @potsy, fixed gear riding can get very addictive should you take to it, if I had to sum it up in one phrase it would be, "less is more" .


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I don't know anything about those Dave although I know a lot of people that ride the Planet x TT wheels and generally the reviews are positive. On the Pearson the Halo wheelset has done long miles, over 25,000 without a murmer. The Halo Aeroage has a good reputation as of course does the ever popular Miche Pistard, however from here on in I will be building my own wheels after a successful front Open Pro build, immense satisfaction. Be warned @potsy, fixed gear riding can get very addictive should you take to it, if I had to sum it up in one phrase it would be, "less is more" .



Building my own wheels is something I've never got round to learning, maybe when I retire and have more time I'll have a go.


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2015)

Quite like the look of these, not sure if they count as 'less is more' though 

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...llipse-Track-Wheels-Pair/MAVIWHFT206000000000


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2015)

Interesting review of the bike here, very recent so hadn't seen it before

http://road.cc/content/review/144906-genesis-flyer-singlespeed

Seems to be suggesting they are changing a few things on future models, not sure if that will be the case when I order mine in a couple of weeks time or not.
More angular dropouts for easier wheel removal with guards, different tyres, Mudguards fitted as standard, new lower gearing, and upgraded Promax brakes.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> Quite like the look of these, not sure if they count as 'less is more' though
> 
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...llipse-Track-Wheels-Pair/MAVIWHFT206000000000



They're nice but out of my price range.



potsy said:


> Interesting review of the bike here, very recent so hadn't seen it before
> 
> http://road.cc/content/review/144906-genesis-flyer-singlespeed
> 
> ...



Thats a good review.


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Mar 2015)

The wheels are quite expensive for what they are, with a low spoke count at that price I would be hoping for a lower weight, around 1700g or less.
Regarding the new specification on the Genesis, the only major change I can see is the angling of the dropouts, unless the angle is fairly radical I can't see how that would make it any easier to remove the wheel, what it would do however is make it that much harder to pull back on the wheel to tension the chain. Sounds a bit gimmicky and unnecessary, just my opinion of course.


----------



## GGJ (30 Mar 2015)

I feel that over the years Genesis have cheapened what was originally a well thought out quality built bike. The original Flyer was introduced around 2006 and dropped in 2008 for the Skyline. I have an original 2008-ish Genesis Skyline which I bought second hand. The original owner bought it and managed 20 miles before it was carefully stored in his heated garage. When I bought it I thought it was a brand new bike...it was and still is immaculate even thought I have done over 2000 miles through the last 2 winters. The Skyline has Reynolds 520 tubing, carbon seatpost and carbon forks Shimano callipers and levers, pannier and mudguard bosses which all make for a very comfortable ride.

Then Genesis in their wisdom brought out the Flyer with steel forks and alloy seatpost and Tektro braking system, and dropped the pannier and mudguard bosses (they did reintroduce them again at a later date) no doubt in an attempt to increase profit margins, it still worked but maybe not as good as the original Flyer and Skyline.

The latest version is further cutbacks with the Mjölnir 4130 tubeset. I've never heard of Mjölnir (have you?) and doubt very much it was done because it is any better than Reynolds 520 Chrome-Moly. It's nice to see they have reintroduced the carbon forks but they are still missing the carbon seatpost.

Don't get me wrong I love Genesis products, I have a Volare 931 (Reynolds tubing) to keep the Skyline company, but I feel that every year Genesis are cutting the corners much to the quality they originally set out as a manufacturer. The latest is the 2015 Volare 931 is now made from KVA MS3 tubing but when you read into this further it is more like a stainless version of Reynolds 853.


----------



## andyfraser (30 Mar 2015)

GGJ said:


> The latest version is further cutbacks with the Mjölnir 4130 tubeset. I've never heard of Mjölnir (have you?)


Yes, it's Thor's hammer. I didn't know they made bikes out of it! It'll be indestructible!


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2015)

Might be a daft question but what are those screw/spring things for?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Might be a daft question but what are those screw/spring things for?
> 
> View attachment 84676


I would guess that you adjust them so the back wheel sits straight in the frame, and the chain is tensioned correctly?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2015)

............another daft question. I presume you need to carry a spanner with you to remove wheels in the event of punctures?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> ............another daft question. I presume you need to carry a spanner with you to remove wheels in the event of punctures?


Yes. Or fix the puncture without removing the wheel.


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> ............another daft question. I presume you need to carry a spanner with you to remove wheels in the event of punctures?


Yes this is one of my worries but after watching a few videos it seems straight forward enough.

Normally with a qr wheel I would sort the wheel out, put it back then undo the qr again and give it a little bounce to get it lined up, will be a bit different with these.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Might be a daft question but what are those screw/spring things for?
> 
> View attachment 84676



Chain tugs, they're a bit of a nuisance when taking the wheel out but stop me pulling the wheel forward in the track ends and reduce the number of times I have to adjust the chain.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Nice bike, Dave.
> 
> For those of you with feeeeeeeeelthy minds ... Dave's saddlebag is hiding an _'R'_ not a _'C'! ***
> 
> ...


I used to live in Cock Lane in Fetcham


----------



## Old Plodder (10 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Might be a daft question but what are those screw/spring things for?
> 
> View attachment 84676


Axle locators; chain tugs normally fit onto the axle or the dropout to pull the chain into tension.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2015)

Old Plodder said:


> Axle locators; chain tugs normally fit onto the axle or the dropout to pull the chain into tension.



The ones on the Genesis screw into the front of the track end, as I said in my earlier post they're a bit of a nuisance if I'm taking the wheel out but save a lot of work by stopping me pulling the wheel forward.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2015)

Finally I've cracked it! It took a black and decker workmate, a screw driver handle and a lot of careful bending but the original rack I brought for it has been made to fit, it sits a bit too high but I've now got a proper rack on it. I've been using a seat post mounted rack for the last few weeks, now while its did the job well enough I've been nervous about hanging the weight of my work bag off the seat post.


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2015)

Well I went to the lbs this morning to order my Flyer, they have one in my size that they will be building up for me this week.

Due to my shifts I won't be able to pick it up til Saturday but at least it's on it's way.

They are fitting some full guards (with the Secuclips) and with a few quid I had left over from my c2w voucher have asked them to fit a fixed cog and lockring to the other side of the hub


----------



## I like Skol (20 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> with a few quid I had left over from my c2w voucher have asked them to fit a fixed cog and lockring to the other side of the hub


I have put my camera on charge in readiness


----------



## User269 (20 Apr 2015)

Mudguards? Rack? On that bike?

Not suitable.


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I have put my camera on charge in readiness


You'll probably be my guinea pig 
The fixed cog is only on there to balance the weight out, I doubt it will ever wear out


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2015)

User269 said:


> Mudguards? Rack? On that bike?
> 
> Not suitable.



I have guards and a rack on my flier.


----------



## User269 (20 Apr 2015)

dave r said:


> I have guards and a rack on my flier.


Yeh, but you'll be endlessley adjusting the guards to stop 'em rubbing, and the rack won't have capacity for any known pannier configuration.
It's not a touring bike.

You said; 
I just need to set it up and sort out the carrier, the one I brought doesn't fit, too tall and the arm fouls the back brake, front mudguard went on straight away no problems, the back didn't fit, turns out there's not enough room under the brake bridge for a 700cx28 tyre and my mudguard.

Not suitable for mudguards or rack. It's not a touring bike.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Apr 2015)

User269 said:


> Yeh, but you'll be endlessley adjusting the guards to stop 'em rubbing, and the rack won't have capacity for any known pannier configuration.
> It's not a touring bike.
> 
> You said;
> ...


Yes and no, on the face of it a road bike would not be your first choice to tour on, however plenty of folk have done just that, in fact one guy [I forget his name] went round the world with all his gear on a road bike. Obviously you are unlikely to tour on a fixed unless it is the Netherlands. Different tyre makes come up in different sizes, for instance a 700 x 25 Gatorskin is much bigger than a 700 x 28 Schwalbe Durano, I know because I toured on the latter and my fixed came with the former, which I quickly changed. Tinkering with a bike is half the fun, though quite why some bikes are now produced with such tight fork / bridge clearances I have no idea, a few millimetres more would hardly disadvantage the bike in aero terms and aesthetically you would be hard put to see a difference.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2015)

User269 said:


> Yeh, but you'll be endlessley adjusting the guards to stop 'em rubbing, and the rack won't have capacity for any known pannier configuration.
> It's not a touring bike.
> 
> You said;
> ...



No I did not buy it as a touring bike, its my commuter and my winter bike, there are no plans for panniers, I don't need them. The carrier I brought did fit in the end, I just had to do some modifications, once I did those it fitted and it takes my work bag which is what I wanted it for, I could have sold the rack and did some research then got one that was a better fit. There isn't enough room under the brake bridge for 700cx28 tyres and guards, though some people have managed to fit guards with 28's, I fitted 700cx25 tyres, Bontrager Race Lite Hard Cases, then fitted guards, they fit well and I don't think I will have to tinker with them. The bike is my commuter and winter bike, it does what I brought it for and does it well.


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2015)

Ready to roll


----------



## shufflemelody (21 Apr 2015)

Update on my Flyer/mudguard/tyre issues... 

I've now got a new set of wheels for my Flyer with Rigida Chrina rims. These are narrower than the Alex rims that came with the bike and since switching over I've had no rubbing problems at all (been on for about a month now and I'm running 28mm Gatorskins as before), so I imagine the width of the rim must affect the profile of the tyre and it rubbing on the guards (35mm SKS chromoplastics). Freewheel also packed in and that has been replaced with a White Industries one. Running like a dream at the mo :-)

Don't understand why it can't be a touring bike - you can tour on anything, just depends how much you want to carry...


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2015)

shufflemelody said:


> Update on my Flyer/mudguard/tyre issues...
> 
> I've now got a new set of wheels for my Flyer with Rigida Chrina rims. These are narrower than the Alex rims that came with the bike and since switching over I've had no rubbing problems at all (been on for about a month now and I'm running 28mm Gatorskins as before), so I imagine the width of the rim must affect the profile of the tyre and it rubbing on the guards (35mm SKS chromoplastics). Freewheel also packed in and that has been replaced with a White Industries one. Running like a dream at the mo :-)
> 
> Don't understand why it can't be a touring bike - you can tour on anything, just depends how much you want to carry...



I've upgraded my wheels to a pair of these from Planet X

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPPXAL30DTR/planet-x-al30-d-track-wheelset#reviewstabs


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

Picked my Flyer up this morning, typically it started raining the minute I left the shop 

Guards and the stock tyres fit but there is very little clearance so will probably drop them down to 25's later, will see what I have in stock.

Only a 2 mile ride home so will give my verdict after a proper ride.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Picked my Flyer up this morning, typically it started raining the minute I left the shop
> 
> Guards and the stock tyres fit but there is very little clearance so will probably drop them down to 25's later, will see what I have in stock.
> 
> Only a 2 mile ride home so will give my verdict after a proper ride.



Enjoy!

Just a quick word, when your having fun scratching it round the twisty stuff beware pedal strike if you get a bit over enthusiastic, I recon if I wasn't riding it fixed I could get a knee down in the corners.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

I think you probably ride a bit more enthusiastically than me Dave 

Just about to swap the pedals for some spd's, fit a couple of lights and a seat post bag, then I'll have a practice at removing the wheels


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> I think you probably ride a bit more enthusiastically than me Dave
> 
> Just about to swap the pedals for some spd's, fit a couple of lights and a seat post bag, then I'll have a practice at removing the wheels



The laywers lips on the flier are quite pronounced, and you need to unscrew the stop screws/chain tugs a little way before you can pull the rear wheel forward enough to get the chain off, I normally take the chain off the chain ring first then off the cog.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

I watched a couple of videos showing techniques but think it will take some getting used to.

Right, taken the crap off







just need to put this little lot on now


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

Just got the vernier on the stock tyres, 29mm or thereabouts, my Schwalbe's on the CX are measuring 27mm on their rims.
Both are supposed 28c so will see if they are indeed different or whether it's just the profile once they are on their wheels.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Just got the vernier on the stock tyres, 29mm or thereabouts, my Schwalbe's on the CX are measuring 27mm on their rims.
> Both are supposed 28c so will see if they are indeed different or whether it's just the profile once they are on their wheels.



This is probably why some people can fit mudguards and 28 tyres and some can't, I've noticed that tyres seem to vary.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

dave r said:


> This is probably why some people can fit mudguards and 28 tyres and some can't, I've noticed that tyres seem to vary.


Well they are now fitted and are definitely a touch narrower than the Conti's, ever so slightly more clearance now.

Back wheel went back on relatively easily, had a bit of a play with getting the chain tension right so will have to test that tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Well they are now fitted and are definitely a touch narrower than the Conti's, ever so slightly more clearance now.
> 
> Back wheel went back on relatively easily, had a bit of a play with getting the chain tension right so will have to test that tomorrow.



I've worked out how many quarter turns of the crank makes up one full rotation of the chain, back to the where I started, 10 in my case, and I'll tension the chain at the chains tightest point, how much slack varies through the length of the chain, then spin the back wheel and check it a couple of times again.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

Oh and you were right about the lawyer lips!!

Ok, if I've got it right then I put the wheel back in and chain over the cog, leave the nuts loose and use the tugs to tension the chain and get the wheel centred correctly?
Then tighten the nuts fully and see how it feels?

Now this was done on the workstand as that's how it was done on the video I watched, what do you do out in the field? Bike upside down?


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Oh and you were right about the lawyer lips!!
> 
> Ok, if I've got it right then I put the wheel back in and chain over the cog, leave the nuts loose and use the tugs to tension the chain and get the wheel centred correctly?
> Then tighten the nuts fully and see how it feels?
> ...



I tend to leave the tugs alone until I've tensioned it, I'll pull the wheel back as far as I can, keeping it central, then tighten the nuts, then I'll check the chain tension and then make any small adjustments that are needed by loosening the chainside nut and moving the wheel a small amount by moving the wheel sideways, if it needs a larger amount I'll loosen both nuts, when I'm happy I'll center the wheel if needed by loosening the non drive side nut and then move the wheel sideways. I don't have a workstand so I always work upside down.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

Ok, sounds a bit different to the way I did it, sure it will become more natural with a bit of practice.

One thing I am pleased about was the advice to fit Secuclips to the rear guard, made taking the wheel off much easier than I was imagining 
To be fair the guy in the bike shop told me he would fit these without me having to ask, helps that he has a Flyer himself


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Ok, sounds a bit different to the way I did it, sure it will become more natural with a bit of practice.
> 
> One thing I am pleased about was the advice to fit Secuclips to the rear guard, made taking the wheel off much easier than I was imagining
> To be fair the guy in the bike shop told me he would fit these without me having to ask, helps that he has a Flyer himself



Its just the way I've learnt how to work over the years, just be careful about where your fingers are when you're working on the transmision, a chain cog finger interface is unpleasent, as I've found out over the years, though I still have a full set of fingers.

Have a look at the bottom of this page, warning gruesome pictures.

http://sheldonbrown.com/fixed.html#danger


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2015)

Some of these articles are a bit old but still a good read.


http://sheldonbrown.com/fixed/index.html

http://sheldonbrown.com/home.html


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

I got my knowledge from this video 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61I2kGKC1eg&list=PL3raINYIRHuyIbBJV8UW8oyMqKvzWNntg&index=10


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Apr 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> I love the red colour. Very nice indeed. Congratulations.



I would have described the dolls as being more pink than red


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I would have described the dolls as being more pink than red



The dolls belong to my Granddaughter, and have been joined by a selection of teddies now, all sat on the toy box waiting for her next visit.


----------

